# How do operatic sopranos sing above Eb6 without using whistle register?



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

How do they bring their full head voice so high without going into whistle.Mado Robin a sfogato soprano could sing to Bb6 without whistle register.I think it's amazing.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Is it that they are using their modal voice, or that their whistle register is so developed that it sounds just as rich? Honest question here, I'm not enough of a vocal expert to know for certain.


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Pop/non-operatic singers singing above Eb6 normally use whistle voice. Whistle voice can be hard to control since the sound is moving into the nasal cavity and so it sounds soft and has a low volume. Super head voice(High Head Voice) on the other hand has a higher volume and a sharper sound and it doesn’t really move up in the sinus cavities. It does take a little more effort than whistle voice but it’s easier to control. It also sounds higher than whistle voice but it’s the exact same range.Whistle voice has a lower volume because the tone of the voice is airy while super head voice isn’t.

Mado Robin's B6 and Erna Sack's C7 were definitely whistle notes but seemed to very connected to the rest of their voices. Those two sfogatos sopranos were able to do whistle notes that were heard without micophones which is amazing.Pop singers have the microphones halfway down their throat because the disconnected whistle voice they use lacks volume.


----------

